# Planning GH cycle



## bigrobbie (Jun 2, 2022)

I’m talking with my wife about us doing our first GH cycle together. I’m thinking very conservative here guys like for me: 2 iu e.d. Week 1-8 week 8-16 3iu e.d. I am simply continuing my TRT protocols during run.

For my wife same cycle length but keep here at 1 iu daily as she is quite petite plus will probably stack Anavar 15mg (probably) maybe little less maybe a little more for last 6 weeks. Also wondering if when I put her on Anavar should I run Cytomel too?

I’ve read shit tons of different opinions and experiences on and about HGH because I’ve done AAS for 15+ years and have only ever thought about GH so I’m just starting to get funds put aside to finally pull the trigger….brutally honest guys….am I way off base or is this at least in the ballpark of thinking/planning this properly?


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 2, 2022)

Size doesn’t matter really but women generally need higher doses of hgh than men


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2022)

I'd keep her away from the T3. If you're not a competitor, some things should be off the table, in my humble opinion.


----------



## bigrobbie (Jun 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'd keep her away from the T3. If you're not a competitor, some things should be off the table, in my humble opinion.


I appreciate your opinion. She’s using  t3 with Anavar now and loves it. However, note taken. GH doses…what’s your opinion?


----------



## CJ (Jun 2, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> I appreciate your opinion. She’s using  t3 with Anavar now and loves it. However, note taken. GH doses…what’s your opinion?


I've never used it, and I'm even less qualified to speak on female doses.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 2, 2022)

I am going to follow along and try to learn more about this. Reading on the internet you see so many opinions on dose and duration it's crazy.


----------



## RiR0 (Jun 2, 2022)

I don’t see an issue with t3 used responsibly. 
As far as I’m aware there’s never been a case of it messing up someone thyroid permanently and the recovery is generally pretty quickly. 
It’s similar to how people believe using insulin can turn you into a diabetic.

As far gh dosing different people have a different response so I’d suggest you both start at 2iu a day and go from there. 

What you’ve proposed isn’t bad at all. 
Maybe start her on a lower dose of var 5-10mg and then up the dose if needed depending on effects.


----------



## bigrobbie (Jun 2, 2022)

CJ said:


> I've never used it, and I'm even less qualified to speak on female doses.


Appreciate and respect the honesty


----------



## bigrobbie (Jun 2, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I am going to follow along and try to learn more about this. Reading on the internet you see so many opinions on dose and duration it's crazy.


Agree 100%


----------



## bigrobbie (Jun 2, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I don’t see an issue with t3 used responsibly.
> As far as I’m aware there’s never been a case of it messing up someone thyroid permanently and the recovery is generally pretty quickly.
> It’s similar to how people believe using insulin can turn you into a diabetic.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I appreciate it. I initially considered us both simply running 2 iu full 16 weeks so I may go back to that agenda. 
We won’t buy until we save outside our budget so won’t be starting till probably end of summer.


----------



## lfod14 (Jun 2, 2022)

bigrobbie said:


> I’m talking with my wife about us doing our first GH cycle together. I’m thinking very conservative here guys like for me: 2 iu e.d. Week 1-8 week 8-16 3iu e.d. I am simply continuing my TRT protocols during run.
> For my wife same cycle length but keep here at 1 iu daily as she is quite petite plus will probably stack Anavar 15mg (probably) maybe little less maybe a little more for last 6 weeks. Also wondering if when I put her on Anavar should I run Cytomel too?
> I’ve read shit tons of different opinions and experiences on and about HGH because I’ve done AAS for 15+ years and have only ever thought about GH so I’m just starting to get funds put aside to finally pull the trigger….brutally honest guys….am I way off base or is this at least in the ballpark of thinking/planning this properly?


2IU is a good start, that's what I run normally for anti-aging. When I'm trying harder and also want a little recomp out of it I go to 4IU. That doesn't make a night and day difference, but does bump it up a little. At 6IU I start really seeing it, but so does my wallet.

What I will say, is especially at first, don't buy garbage no name Alibaba HGH, get something vetted. You don't necessary have to go Pharma, but shittier HGH's are just that, and in many cases put more water on you than a quality one. (If) you can swing it financially, you may actually want to go Pharma to see what it can really do, nice to have a correct/fair comparison. Going Pharma was the best and worst thing I ever did with HGH!


----------



## bigrobbie (Jun 20, 2022)

lfod14 said:


> 2IU is a good start, that's what I run normally for anti-aging. When I'm trying harder and also want a little recomp out of it I go to 4IU. That doesn't make a night and day difference, but does bump it up a little. At 6IU I start really seeing it, but so does my wallet.
> 
> What I will say, is especially at first, don't buy garbage no name Alibaba HGH, get something vetted. You don't necessary have to go Pharma, but shittier HGH's are just that, and in many cases put more water on you than a quality one. (If) you can swing it financially, you may actually want to go Pharma to see what it can really do, nice to have a correct/fair comparison. Going Pharma was the best and worst thing I ever did with HGH!


I agree. Shit really is expensive as hell!


----------

